# Albino Ball Pythons



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

For my birthday i have asked my boyfriend [ C.D.] for a ball python, and i have looked at stores and have called a few..And All of them have ball pythons...But no Albino ones. Are they really rare to find at local pet stores? I know i probably sound like a big old tard, but im just curious. Thanks.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

They are pretty hard to find, you will probably 
never find one in a petstore.

They are also very expensive
most of the ones I've seen for sale 
have been around $2000 to $2500 
for cheaper ones. I have seen prices 
as high as $10,000

BTW Welcome To P-Fury


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

no way in hell am i getting you an albino one. they are damn expensive


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Well dear..I love you very much.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i feel a 'heres a snake for you' joke coming on...

If you really loved her, you want her to be happy and money shouldn't be an object...i can't believe you like money more than your own GF...

k thats more interesting, carry on


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

actually...Im content with the normal ball ptyhons i think they are gorgeous regardless. So, I will be happy with either or. I was just wondering why the Albino ones are so hard to find. Thats all. :-D He does love me more then money...

Hehe...I really do love snakes though.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

All visible morphs of Ball Pythons are rather expensive because Balls aren't as prolific at breeding as other animals are. Most clutches only have about 4-7 eggs. They also take a couple years to reach sexual maturity, females moreso than males. Ball Python morphs are coming down in price, but slowly. Last year Albinos were over $3,000 each, now you can get them for starting around $2,000. Pastels are cheaper (starting around $800 for males). Last year Pastels were double that. I remember when Mojaves were almost $50,000 each...now you can find them for $15,000. Pieds start at around $5,000 when last year they started at $10,000. Even the quintissential Leucistic is coming down in price as it gets more "common." The rarer the morph is the more expensive it is. Would I say that Albino Balls are rare? No (not when compared to other morphs)...you just aren't going to find many $2,000 animals at a pet store. Hell, I wouldn't even buy any reptile period at a pet store. All mine come from breeders that are investigated first.

Animals that have higher breeding rates are often cheaper. For example, when Albino Burmese first came out they were up near $50,000 each. Now you can find them for $150. That's because clutch rates are much higher. Corn Snakes are the same way. Last year we were looking at Butter Stripes that were $1,000 each. Now you can buy them for $400.


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Well..They have adult ball pythons here at a local pet store for 100 dollars..and they have this beautiful baby ball for only $50.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

branday* said:


> Well..They have adult ball pythons here at a local pet store for 100 dollars..and they have this beautiful baby ball for only $50.
> [snapback]1143278[/snapback]​


Be very cautious when purchasing from a pet store. Most are wild caught (riddled with disease and parasites and are often very difficult to get feeding). Pet stores are also notorious for improper husbandry. 9 times out of 10 they have no idea where the animal came from, if it's been vaccinated and rid of parasites (if wild caught), or how well it's eating if at all. I highly recommend ordering from an online dealer if you want to do things right. You can get one for half the price (retail is always inflated) and it will be healthy. You can get a really nice captive bred (CB) youngster for about $50 online and then just pay shipping. You'd be better off in the long run. I can send you along to plenty of trustworthy people if you're interested.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I can even refer you to the person that sent me these two lovely ladies:


















That's what a healthy Ball Python looks like...


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Those look amazing. Im ina awe. I really want one..:-D!!!!!


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

i think im about to poop my pants. Lol, That are just so beautiful i had to reply again.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i already have it taken care of.


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

you should have come seen me so i could have taken care of you. Butthead..And btw, these birthday secrets...are starting to kill me. But I think i like it. i really like these snakes  they are sooo beautiful.

When i say...take care of..I meant like...Beat up. Just so yuh know. Cuz people were being stupid.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

branday* said:


> you should have come seen me so i could have taken care of you. Butthead..And btw, these birthday secrets...are starting to kill me. But I think i like it. i really like these snakes  they are sooo beautiful.
> [snapback]1143340[/snapback]​


Since our birthdays are on the same day
do I get Birthday secrets too










j/p


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Lol..I dont know..Do people love you enough to have secrets? J/k..Maybe, but not from meee!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=32


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

They have some pretty snakes on there. but i think my man has it taken care of.  I only have four more days to wait..and then, i can post up what i end up getting and some pictures.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea albinos are A LOT of $$$

regular morphs are still very beautiful though


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes..Yes...They are. Specially Those ladies up there. Man, I get excited looking at them. eek!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i want a birthday secret too.. and i want to be taken care of by branday.. lol


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

jiggy said:


> i want a birthday secret too.. and i want to be taken care of by branday.. lol
> [snapback]1157586[/snapback]​










Good thing you had something intelligent to say after you dug this thread up


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

....oh.


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

....oh.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

not hard to find on breeder sites and such but petstores is pretty hard ive looked around


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

mrodge said:


> not hard to find on breeder sites and such but petstores is pretty hard ive looked around
> [snapback]1160621[/snapback]​


Not many pet stores carry $2,000+ reptiles...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

if you have the patience buy Hets they are cheaper but you will have to wait to breed

http://www.bobclark.com/index.asp
http://www.precisionreptiles.com/eng/index...te=availability
http://www.cuttingedgeherp.com/
http://hsreptiles.com/
http://snakeevolutions.com/
http://www.briansharp.com/
http://www.ralphdavisreptiles.com/
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/
http://ballpython.com/page.php
http://www.ballpython.ca/index.html

links to various breeders there are more but theres just to many and im too tired


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

A tip to anyone that buys a het for anything...make sure you get a genetics guarantee in writing! If you don't then it's your loss when your snake doesn't prove out!!!


----------

